# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > مقاله: مبتدی ها وارد شوند! مطالب مفید!

## salehbagheri

با اجازه بزرگترها! :چشمک:  این هم یک مقاله بسیار خلاصه، برای مبتدیها!


مطالب:
پاس دادن مقادیر یک صفحه به صفحه ای دیگرآپلود فایل در سایتارسال ایمیل به دیگراننمایش تبلیغات در سایتخواندن و نوشتن داده های بانکی (SQL)زبان: VB.NET  و نوع فایل docx. و doc.

فعلا همین ها رو براتون نوشتم. با کمک بقیه دوستان هم می تونم ادامه بدم و چیزهای دیگه ای هم بنویسم. :خجالت: 


نظرات شما باعث پیشرفت کارم میشه. :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## m0rteza

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون . واقعا ممنون . اگه میشد 10 بار تشکر می کردم . واقعا ممنون. به C#‎ زیاد فرق نداره.  ایشالله که خدا خیرت بده که دلت دریاست.

----------


## m0rteza

قسمت اول . با تشکر از دوست عزیزمون

----------


## m0rteza

این برنامه قسمت دوم مقاله که دیگه اشکال نداشتم به زبان C#‎ 
از شما واقعا ممنون . مقالتون داره خیلی بهم کمک میکنه. خدا خیرتون بده. ایشالله همیشه سالم و موفق باشید. :قلب:

----------


## m0rteza

دوست عزیز معذرت میخوام که زیاد مزاحم می شم ایشالله بنده رو ببخشید.
برنامه قسمت سوم رو به زبان C#‎ نوشتم و کاملا همه  Property ها و متغیر ها رو با trace کردن چک کردم ولی ایمیل رو نمی فرسته و در خط 
SmtpSender.Send(Email);
خطای 
Failure sending mail
رو میده
لطفا اگر زحمت نیست یه نگاهی به این هم بندازید. 
در ضمن یه سوال در خط
System.Net.Mail.SmtpClient SmtpSender = new System.Net.Mail.SmtpClient("127.0.0.1");
یکم در باره این کلاس بگید و بگید چرا IP رو local دادید؟ همیشه باید همین باشه؟
بازم ممنون
خدا خیرت بده :بوس:

----------


## m0rteza

دوست عزیز دوباره سلام
برنامه قسمت 4 رو گذاشتم . برنامه بدون اشکال اجرا شد. خیلی ممنون. فقط در باره 
AdRotator  و کاربرد اون چند تا سوال دارم. 
 1) منظور از "تگ Impressions تعداد نمايش بنر را مشخص مي كند. " یعنی بعد از مثلا 80 بار دیگه نما یش داده نمیشه ؟ چطور این کار انجام میشه؟

2) زمان نمایش هر تبلیغ چطور هست ؟ مثلا اگه اولی نمایش داده شد ، بعدی بعد از نمایش اوون میاد 

3) چطور میشه اضافه کردن تبلیغ رو بر عهده مدیر سایت گذاشت . تا خودش عکس بذاره و تعداد نمایش رو مشخص کنه؟ البته که باید Xml رو دستکاری کرد . یکم در این باره بیشتر توضیح میدید.

4)   وقتی روی AdRotator  بر روی فلش کناریش کلیک میکنیم . یک کامبو برای datasource داره. چگونه و چرا از این قسمت استفاده کنیم.

اگه نکته ای در باره این کنترل مونده خیلی خوشحال می شم

----------


## m0rteza

سلام . 
در قسمت 5 . کد ها خیلی عالی نوشته شده اند . ممنون. تنها نگرانی در بخش 5 کانکشن هست . خب الان میشه کانکشن ایجاد کرد. مثلا برای من اینه
Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename="D:\Documents and Settings\Moreza2008\Desktop\New Folder\Section-five\Section-five\App_Data\DB.mdf";Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True
ولی وقتی که سایت رو در هاست قرار دادیم این رشته باید چطور بشه.؟
بازم ممنون. شب خیلی خوبی و به یاد موندنی رو با مقاله زیباتون سپری کردم. مشتاقانه منتظر مقالات بعدی هستم. حیلی ممنون.

----------


## salehbagheri

*جواب Section 1:* 
شما بايد خصيصه PostBackUrl از Button صفحه اول رو برابر مسير صفحه دوم قرار بدهيد که اين کار را نکرديد! در ضمن کدهايي را کد براي اين دکمه نوشته ايد را هم پاک کنيد.
*جواب Section 3:*
برادر عزيز اين کد فقط روي سرور اجرا ميشه! در ضمن اگر با LocalHost درحال امتحان اين کد هستيد بايد تغييراتي در کد بدهيد و قسمت DeliveryMethod رو به اون اضافه کنيد. و زياد اميد به اجرا شدن اين کد در غير از سرور نداشته باشيد.

----------


## salehbagheri

*جواب Section 4:* 
بايد بگم خير بعد از اين تعداد نمايش، ديگر نمايش داده نميشه تا اين که خودمون دوباره مقدار دهي کنيم! در ضمن طريقه نمايش هم به صورت راندوم هست! يعني هر دفعه که صفحه شما لود ميشه به طور تصادفي يکي از اين بنرها نمايش داده ميشه!
*جواب Section 5:* 
شما بايد فايل MDF خود را هميشه در پوشه App_Data نگهداري کنيد تا با مشکل مواجه نشويد!
براي کانکشن هم اين را بنويسيد:

Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename="|App_Data|\D  B.mdf";Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True


با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزيز!

----------


## m0rteza

دوست عزیز از پاسخ ها و کمک ها و مقالتون واقعا ممنون . راستی بنده اصلا قصد تحریف مقاله رو نداشتم . چون فقط از این طریق بلد بودم به صفحه بعد برم . مجبور شدم این کد رو در butten بنویسم . که در حال حاضر با آموختن این روش از شما (ممنون) . کد بالا رو اصلاح کردم. بازم تشکر میکنم. مشکل بر طرف شد .

----------


## m0rteza

دوست عزیز من نتونستم این کانکشن رو در Config بذارم. میشه شما یه فایل Cofigکه این کتنکشن رو ایجاد کرده و در خودش قرار داده اینجا بزارید. ممنون

----------


## salehbagheri

یک SqlDataSource روی یک صفحه، اضافه کنید.

سپس یک آن را به دیتابیس متصل کنید.

کانکشن به صورت اتوماتیک ایجاد میشه!

بعد SqlDataSource رو پاک کنید.

اگر بازهم مشکل داشتید بگید.

----------


## hobab-theme

> سلام . 
> در قسمت 5 . کد ها خیلی عالی نوشته شده اند . ممنون. تنها نگرانی در بخش 5 کانکشن هست . خب الان میشه کانکشن ایجاد کرد. مثلا برای من اینه
> Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename="D:\Documents and Settings\Moreza2008\Desktop\New Folder\Section-five\Section-five\App_Data\DB.mdf";Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True
> ولی وقتی که سایت رو در هاست قرار دادیم این رشته باید چطور بشه.؟
> بازم ممنون. شب خیلی خوبی و به یاد موندنی رو با مقاله زیباتون سپری کردم. مشتاقانه منتظر مقالات بعدی هستم. حیلی ممنون.


سلام دوست عزیز
اگر شما بجای مسیر کامل دیتابیستون از مسیر دایرکتوری اون استفاده کنید خیلی خیلی راحتتر هستید
طبق آدرسی که اینجا وارد کردید شما پوشه App_Data رو ایجاد کردید . پس میتونید به جای مسیر بالا از مسیر خلاصه و بسیار مفید زیر استفاده کند
Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename="|DataDirecto  ry|DB.mdf";Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True
اینطوری اگر روزی مسیر یا نام پروژه تون رو عوض کردید این کد بازم کارایی خودش رو داره

----------


## iman_22a

سلام به همگی ، یه آف تاپیک مفید :

سایتی برای تبدیل کد #C به VB و بالعکس

موفق باشید

----------


## rasool saadat

با سلام وتشکر از شما 
ببخشید فایل Section-five.rar‏ را کدام قسمت قرار دادید؟!

----------


## enmoslem64

سلام ممنون از زحمت هاتون اما د موقع باز کردن این پروژه ها visual studio2005 من با بانک sql2000developer می گه که باید convert بشه و این عمل رو با موفقیت نمی تونه به انجام برسونه راه حلی به ذهنتون میرسه.

----------


## reza6966

دوست عزیز از زحمات شما بی نهایت ممنونم .... و بی صبرانه منتظر ادامه آموزش های شما هستم 
لطفا ادامه دهید .....

·          پروفايلها
·          ايجاد فرمهاي ثبت نام با مشخصات دلخواه
·          امنيت در سايت و محدوديت دسترسي
·          ايجاد يك صفحه ارائه دهنده خبر فقط از طريق كد
·          ايجاد تالار هاي گفتگو
·          ايجاد يك فروشگاه اينترنتي
·          ترفندهاي خاص در زمينه طراحي وبسايت
·          ... 
اگه آی جکس هم آموزش بدید ممنون می شیم  :قلب:

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام، 
ازتون بابت ايجاد چنين تايپيك خوب و مفيدي تشكر مي كنم.
من كه استفاده بردم.
فقط اين قسمت آخر كه گفتيد :
 Dim Result As Integer Dim Item As New Item        Item.Item(DateTime.Now, "Images/Image1.jpg", "My Image")        Result = InsertData(Item) 'Or        Result = DeleteData(1) 'Or        Result = UpdateData(2, Item)
زير اين تابع ها name InsertData is not declared. اين ارور رو ميده.
من وب كانفيگم روهم تنظيم كردم مشكلي نيست نمي دونم اين ارور رو  چطوري برطرف كنم.
--------
در مورد اولين آموزش يعني:
Label1.Text = Page.Request.Form.Get("TextBox1")آيا از طريق غير PostBackUrl صورت بگيره ميشه بازم از دستور بالا استفاده كرد؟
مثلا من در رويداد onclick دكمه دستور redirect رو بنويسم  اين روش كار نمي كنه.

----------


## shocraneh

کی بهتره از پروسیجر استفاده کنیم ؟ 
دوستمون شیوه ایجاد کلاس های متفاوت رو گفته اما شیوه استفاده رو کاملا توضیح ندادند 
دیتاستی که در صفحه استفاده کرده ام اررور داره لطفا راهنمایی کنید 


Public Class SQLProvider
Public Function GetOrder() As DataSet
        ' Dim Cnn As SqlConnection = Me.GetConnection()
        Dim cnn As New SqlConnection(ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrin  gs.Item("ConnectionString").ToString)
        Dim Cmd As New SqlCommand("ReadDatabase", cnn)

        Cmd.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure
        'Dim Param As SqlParameter
        'Param = Cmd.Parameters.Add("@recID", SqlDbType.Int)
        'Param.Value = OrderID

        Dim DA As New SqlDataAdapter
        Dim DS As New DataSet
        DA.SelectCommand = Cmd
        Try
            cnn.Open()
            DA.Fill(DS, "table1")
            Return DS
        Catch ex As SqlException
            Throw ex
        Catch ex As Exception
            Throw ex
        Finally
            If (cnn.State <> ConnectionState.Closed) Then cnn.Close()
        End Try
    End Function
    Public Function PopulateGridView() As DataSet
        Try

            Dim DS As DataSet = GetOrder()
            Return DS
        Catch ex As SqlException
            Throw ex
        Catch ex As Exception
            Throw ex
        End Try
    End Function

End Class


Partial Class _Default
    Inherits System.Web.UI.Page
    Public Sub BindGridView()
        'Try
        Dim obj As New SQLProvider
        Dim ds As DataSet = obj.PopulateGridView
       
        GridView1.DataSource = DS.Tables(1).DefaultView
        GridView1.DataBind()

        'Catch ex As SqlException
        '    Response.Write(ex.Message.ToString())
        'Catch ex As ArgumentOutOfRangeException
        '    ViewState("drpPagingIndex") -= 1
        '    BindGridView(IIf(ViewState("drpPagingIndex") IsNot Nothing, Convert.ToInt32(ViewState("drpPagingIndex")), 0), 5)
        'Catch ex As Exception
        '    Response.Write(ex.Message.ToString())
        'End Try
    End Sub
    Protected Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        If (Not IsPostBack) Then
            BindGridView()
        End If
    End Sub
End Class
روی سایت برنامه های زیادی هست که از کلاس ها استفاده کردند اما چون چند لایه است کمی درکش مشکله 
کسی یه برنامه نداره که چهار عمل اصلی رو با استفاده از کلاس ها انجام داده باشه (دوستمون البته کلاس ها رو نوشتند 
من با استفادشون در صفحاتم مشکل دارم.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

اين كد قسمتي از Job Site StarterKit هست فكر ميكنم كدش خيلي ساده و گوياست.
منتها كلاس DbAccess يك Helper Class خيلي ساده هست كه وظيفه ساختن Conntection , SqlCommand و مديريت اونو داره . بقيه هم كه نيازي به توضيح نداره . دوستاني كه تجربه استفاده از ObjectDataSource ندارند رو پيشنهاد ميكنم حتما اين StarterKit رو دانلود كنند . (يك پروژه كوچولوي جمع و جور)

 public static int Insert(MyJob j)
        {
            DBAccess db = new DBAccess();
            db.AddParameter("@iPostingID", j.PostingID);
            db.AddParameter("@sUserName", j.UserName);
            SqlParameter p = new SqlParameter("@iMyJobID", SqlDbType.Int);
            p.Direction = ParameterDirection.Output;
            db.AddParameter(p);

            int retval = db.ExecuteNonQuery("JobsDb_MyJobs_Insert");
            if (retval == 1)
            {
                return int.Parse(p.Value.ToString());
            }
            else
            {
                return -1;
            }
        }


        public static int Delete(MyJob j)
        {
            DBAccess db = new DBAccess();
            db.AddParameter("@iMyJobID",j.MyJobID);
            return db.ExecuteNonQuery("JobsDb_MyJobs_Delete");
        }

        public static DataSet GetMyJobs(string username)
        {
            DBAccess db = new DBAccess();
            db.AddParameter("@sUserName", username);
            return db.ExecuteDataSet("JobsDb_MyJobs_SelectForUser");
        }

----------


## shocraneh

من تو سایت با عنوانStarterKit  سرچ انجام دادم تا ببینم چه پروژه ای مد نظر شماست فقط یه لینک پیدا کردم  که خیلی هم نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم . 
دوستمون تو تاپیک های قبلی کلاس ها رو معرفی کردن اما این قسمت اررور داره
  Dim obj As New SQLProvider
        Dim ds As DataSet = obj.PopulateGridView

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> من تو سایت با عنوانStarterKit  سرچ انجام دادم تا ببینم چه پروژه ای مد نظر شماست فقط یه لینک پیدا کردم  که خیلی هم نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم . 
> دوستمون تو تاپیک های قبلی کلاس ها رو معرفی کردن اما این قسمت اررور داره
>   Dim obj As New SQLProvider
>         Dim ds As DataSet = obj.PopulateGridViewلطفا راهنمایی کنید


ببخشيد فكر كردم ميدونيد تو سايت رسمي ASP.NET مايكروسافت هستش . StarterKit هاي زيادي هست كه ميتونيد دانلود كنيد ولي درصورتي كه تاحالا از SqlDataSource استفاده كريد و ميخواين از ObjectDataSource استفاده كنيد و بيشتر با Object ها كار كنيد تا Wizard هاي VS اين StarterKit براي شروع ايده آل هست .
اينم لينكش 
http://www.ASP.NET/downloads/starter-kits/job/

----------


## shocraneh

من مشکلم با OBJECTDATASOURCE حل شد .
میشه لینک یه پروژه کامل ترو هم برام بزارین . این پروژه  کلاس ها رو تعریف کرده 
اما  کد صفحاتش کامل نیست.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

http://www.asp.net/community/projects/

كنار هر كدوم ويژگيهاشو توضيح داده . بسته به نيازت انتخاب كن

----------


## niusha_amir

> با اجازه بزرگترها! این هم یک مقاله بسیار خلاصه، برای مبتدیها!
> 
> 
> مطالب:
> پاس دادن مقادیر یک صفحه به صفحه ای دیگرآپلود فایل در سایتارسال ایمیل به دیگراننمایش تبلیغات در سایتخواندن و نوشتن داده های بانکی (SQL)زبان: VB.NET  و نوع فایل docx. و doc.
> 
> فعلا همین ها رو براتون نوشتم. با کمک بقیه دوستان هم می تونم ادامه بدم و چیزهای دیگه ای هم بنویسم.
> 
> 
> نظرات شما باعث پیشرفت کارم میشه.


با سلام 
خیلی خیلی ممنون لطفا بقیه مطالب را هم به همین صورت ادامه دهید

یک سوال هم داشتم من خواستم از فیلم های آموزشی خود ASP.NETسایت , استفاده کنم 
هم کیفیت خوب نبود(رزولوشن را هم تغییر دادم ) وهم دانلودم را وحشتناک از دست می دادم 
چه راه حلی برای استفاده آن سایت دارید .چون فیلمهای خوبی بود

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> با سلام 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون لطفا بقیه مطالب را هم به همین صورت ادامه دهید
> 
> یک سوال هم داشتم من خواستم از فیلم های آموزشی خود ASP.NETسایت , استفاده کنم 
> هم کیفیت خوب نبود(رزولوشن را هم تغییر دادم ) وهم دانلودم را وحشتناک از دست می دادم 
> چه راه حلی برای استفاده آن سایت دارید .چون فیلمهای خوبی بود


منظورتون تاپیک فیلم های آموزشی هست؟!

----------

